# Heyy everyone!



## Madison (Nov 15, 2009)

Heyy there everyone, the names Madison Let me just tell you a little about myself. I've always loved cats. Any animal, really...but i've been looking into getting a cat recently. I am almost 15, and I have two dogs (they don't really mind other animals). I'm not really rushing into getting a cat, I want to learn as much as I can first. What's the best food, toys, litter, vitamins, etc. I'm thinking maybe i'll get one after Christmas or something. So i've got some time. My Mom isn't the biggest cat fan but i've already explained to her I would be responsible for it, and what not. She really doesn't seem to mind. I have had a cat before but we rescued her when she was 16 and she only lived one more year. Plus she attached to my Mom the most (surprisingly, haha). My Dad on the other hand is a lot like me...both the animal lovers of the family. My brother is more like my Mom(; anyways, I thought i'd check this place out and see what I can learn!

Can't wait to meet everyone,

Madison :smiles


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

getting a cat :!:


----------



## Madison (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome welcome! haha, and thankyou very much!


----------



## CoolCatCollars (Nov 7, 2009)

Heeeeellllllo!


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello! Welcome!

Good luck from me as well.


----------



## Madison (Nov 15, 2009)

Thankyou Gizmokitty

and hello to you CoolCatCollars!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Madison! 

I think it's great that you rescued a cat that was 16 years old. Adult kitties usually don't find homes very easily.


----------



## Madison (Nov 15, 2009)

Well this is the story...my parents are realtors and this lady that owned this house passed away, and her house has had been there for about 6 months after. Her daughter was adopted and no one knew she had a cat. The lady was like an Ebay addict and her house was filled with junk. My dad hired some people to go clean it out so that my parents could get it all cleaned up and try and sell it. Well the people saw something while they were there so they contacted my Dad. Well one of the people found out it was a cat but it kept hiding. My Dad bought a safe trap and put some food in it and trapped the cat. Well as they cleaned out the house they found the cat's papers...her name was Kiki. She was around 16 when we found her. She had been trapped in that house for almost 6 months. She learned to open cabinets and drank out of the toilet. She ripped open bags of cat food and all sorts of other food. Poor thing was so skittish when we found her. Funny thing is I remember getting home from school and my Dad had just got home too and Kiki was still in the cage and he set her on the ground outside real quick while he went in to get something. He told me not to touch her because she would hiss and/or bite me...well when he came back outside I was petting her and she was purring. She might have been scared but she just wanted someone to love her, and that we did R.I.P. Kiki, we miss you!

I'll see if I have any old photos of her somewhere.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, that's such a sweet story about Kiki 

Also. good on you for doing some research before adopting another cat. It'd be nice if you could adopt from a Shelter when you're ready to get one  

Before I got my first kitty, my Mum didn't really like cats but after a month or so of having lil Oskar around, she was in love. Unfortunately he had a very short life but he changed the opinion of quite a few people who previously claimed not to like cats. :luv


----------



## Madison (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm hoping my mom will be the same way!(;


----------



## Madison (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh, and i'm going to check out some of the local shelters when it gets closer to time


----------



## Madison (Nov 15, 2009)

This is the only photo I could find of her. It's not that great but it will do. R.I.P. Kiki :angel


----------

